
TrashEmail: Telegram based disposable mail service written in Java Spring boot - r0hitSehgal
https://github.com/r0hi7/Trashemail/blob/master/README.md
======
ComodoHacker
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23348621](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23348621)

